# Looking to complete my good (but lacking) system



## Spadez (Oct 14, 2009)

Hi,

I built my own sub woofer using plans found on the internet. It is a dual 12" passive radiator. It produces plenty of good, low bass so im happy.

I then purchased two Adiva Ti's. These are designed to be my front left and right, since I have very limited space on the front left and front right. They strike me as having incredible accuracy and a really nice clean, crisp sound. However, im really lacking the *warmth* of a full range system at the moment, because I have deep bass and crisp trebles, but not a lot of midrange.

Now, I need two more speakers to go at the front high left and front high right. Can anyone tell me what kind of speaker I should be looking for to complete my system. Should I get mid-range focused speakers to fill the frequency void or should I go for full range speakers?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I am not completely understanding, are you wanting to add two more speakers to your main left and right channels? does your receiver have an A&B selector switch? just simply attaching speakers to the same output as the mains will not work as it will reduce the impedance of the speakers causing stress on the amps.


----------



## Spadez (Oct 14, 2009)

Hi.

Im sorry, I wasnt clear. My amp allows me to have a lower front left and right and an upper left and right channel.

I have my lower left and right front sitting on my desk, and I want to have the upper left and right wall mounted above them.

It is in the upper left and right speaker that I am looking at.


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

What kind of budget do you have, Spadez? That might give us a better idea of what we can suggest to you. Also what amplifier are you currently using?


----------



## Spadez (Oct 14, 2009)

It depends really, I think I might go down the DIY route. My budget would be roughtly around £200-£250 for two speakers.

At this stage im more concerned about the type of speaker I should be getting which would suit my system and fill in the midrange void, a full range or a dedicated mid range.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

Some of the best sounding midrange I've heard came from Wharfedale Diamond 9.1s. Should be able to find a pair for under £200.


----------



## Spadez (Oct 14, 2009)

Should I be looking at a dedicated mid range then or a full range?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Look for a full range but with a warmer mid. Keep also in mind the your receivers upper presence channels are just fill and are not designed to output high volume levels so what you are trying to achieve may not work as well as you think.


----------



## Spadez (Oct 14, 2009)

Thank you for the reply. Would I be better off using these for the rears, or are they also just fill?

I believe I can put a DB modifier on the channels, so I may be able to increase the volume of the upper fronts to make them match my lower speakers, do you think this would work?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

What receiver are you using? Some receivers dont even turn these channels on with all listening modes. Does your receiver have pre-outs?


----------



## Spadez (Oct 14, 2009)

Yes, im using them for my sub. Its also got zone 2, which I believe can also serve as the upper left and right. My amp is the onkyo 607. When I did the setup on it, I was able to set the DB modification on the music mode, I havent tried the cinema mode.

This is the back of my amp:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Ok, I was hoping that you would also have pre outs for the mains as you cold just hook up an external amp and run your second set of mains but you dont have that so I suggest you give it a try with some cheap speakers and first see if it will even do what you want.


----------



## Spadez (Oct 14, 2009)

Ok, Ill try tonight. Assuming it works with the cheap speakers, could you ellaborate on the kind of full range speaker I should be using. Should I be looking at a 2 way or three way design, and what kind of size driver will help give me the warm mids?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

You will have to give many speaker brands an audition, There are lots of 2 way bookshelve speakers that will sound just as warm as 3 way towers. Head over to your local HiFi store (not big box) and explain what your looking for.
I do recommend looking at SVS but they only sell on line so you would have to simply go by what you read buy them and if you dont like them send them back as they have a money back guarantee.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I definitely second Tony's SVS recommendation. As Jackfish has pointed out in other threads, PSB Image Series cosmetic B-Stocks are available at an excellent price from DMC-Electronics.com.

Another choice is HSU Research. They sell some Horn Loaded Speakers that have gotten really good reviews and are around 150 Dollars a pair. While not everyone is fond of Horn's, they are unbelievably efficient. With an AVR like the 607, using the most efficient Speakers possible will help to get the most out of it. If your listening preferences are predominately HT, it might be a good call.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

